# My 4 new Males from AQUABID :)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!! Im so excited!!
I am getting my 4 males from aquabid, this wednesday  im especially excited because i just started buying bettas from aquastar71 who is amazing and I have purchased 3 from him this time, 2 from previous shipments! So here are my babies, first three are from aquastar71, last one is from farmfish. I am in love with aquastar71 where have you been all my life <3 lol

NAME SUGGESTIONS welcome, so hard to name bettas when you have over 30! lol


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I always hesitate to open your threads. I know the second I do I am going to be jealous!!!! Lol! They are just gorgeous as usual! I'm not good at naming so I will let others handle that.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahahah thank you!!!!!  I love them, im obviously way beyond obsessed


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

Ahhhh, I love suggesting names. They are beautiful!

For the first one: Jasper?
Second: Cedric (he looks like a Cedric, haha)
Third: Freyr
Fourth: Meili or Jupiter

I love the last one. Sooo pretty. ; n;


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I hate you! YOur making me so jealous ahaha lol. I love those fish!!! Jasper is a good name for the first one.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Last One: Lemon/Lemon Lick/ Lil' Yellow


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm so jealous, those are some gorgeous fish!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Such gorgeous fish!

As for name idea's.

Sparks (He looks like a firework...Kinda.)

Alphonse

Patriot (Red/White/Blue)

Solarious.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG, the yellow boy is spectacular! My favorite colors (next to orange, of course)....


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha thanks all! I really like Jasper or sparks!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

They're all gorgeous! I'm sending much jealousy your way!

I'm useless with names, but the last one (yellow and white) makes me think of those marshmallow chicks that you can get at Easter called Peeps. So I think Peep would be a good name for him!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, can i have the second one? K, thanks. LOL. Absolutely gooooorgeous!!! Lufs them all, but that second one is absolutely stunning to me.


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

gorgeous fish, your really lucky. the third ones my favorite


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh that blue/yellow one is gorgeous!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I wanna get my next betta from AB. Well actually I hope that moment doesnt come for a long time. Cos i only have one tank. Unless I divide it


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

wow all beautiful!

u have 32 males??????

whats your setup look like lol


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

... O.O

:O

Wow.

They're all so gorgeous!!! omg.


----------



## ScoobyBlue (May 23, 2011)

The yellow one is incredible! WoW! What a beauty. I would call him "Sunny" - or "Sunshine". They all are so great! I know you are thrilled to be getting them. How do you keep up with 30 bettas? I guess they add up quick. I got one a week or so ago and then yesterday I bought another. I just couldn't help myself. :lol:

I have only recently learned of AB but haven't figured out how the shipping parts works. I would love to have info. from any experts out there if anyone is willing. :lol:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

newarkhiphop said:


> wow all beautiful!
> 
> u have 32 males??????
> 
> whats your setup look like lol


Probably more than 32 now bcuz I bought a couple since I counted last lol.
I have various tanks, most are in heated filtered tanks a few r in bowls, don't have enough room to do all tanks but I do the best I can! Ill post pics of my setups tomorrow!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

ScoobyBlue said:


> The yellow one is incredible! WoW! What a beauty. I would call him "Sunny" - or "Sunshine". They all are so great! I know you are thrilled to be getting them. How do you keep up with 30 bettas? I guess they add up quick. I got one a week or so ago and then yesterday I bought another. I just couldn't help myself. :lol:
> 
> I have only recently learned of AB but haven't figured out how the shipping parts works. I would love to have info. from any experts out there if anyone is willing. :lol:


I am hoping I will get the yellow one bcuz something happened with my payment it's still processing I have a feeling the breeder is not gonna send it now  

I don't know how I do it although it's not as much work as you'd think I pick a day a week n do weekly water changes on the aquariums usually take 90% of the water out. Bowls obviously get cleaned every 3 days. 

Are you in Canada or US? Cuz they r different I'm in Canada!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

They are so beautiful. For the second or last one...Avalon?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the first and third of your new fish so very much. Such gorgeous blends of colors.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Woah! They are amazing like always AL4L! The fourth one is my favorite! I have been wanting a yellow butterfly for so long!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Im always afraid to go on aquabid incase I see a fish I can't live without. My mom thinks the idea of shipping fish is cruel and won't let me buy any on aquabid! Yours are amazing!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

fish in stores are generally shipped there too. maybe some smaller places getting them from local breeders might not be, but pretty sure most bigger places just get them mailed in


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Woah! They are amazing like always AL4L! The fourth one is my favorite! I have been wanting a yellow butterfly for so long!


Thank you! I know iv been looking for one like that for awhile and when I seen him I was like omg lol instantly bought! Lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

caitic10 said:


> They are gorgeous! Im always afraid to go on aquabid incase I see a fish I can't live without. My mom thinks the idea of shipping fish is cruel and won't let me buy any on aquabid! Yours are amazing!


Thank you!!! Yeah let me tell you it's impossible to resist most aquabid bettas  i have gotten alot pickier during the years, so I limit myself to what i buy but ya it's hard!!!! If I was rich I'd buy with no worries lol. Yeah the shipping does put alot of stress on the betta but most
Of them adjust well.  luckily for me!!! Lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Burd said:


> I love the first and third of your new fish so very much. Such gorgeous blends of colors.


Thank you! The first one is my favourite by far. I almost died when I saw him I bought him right away!!!


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

oh my goodness..what beautiful boys!!
1) Woodstock( he reminds me of a tie die shirt)
2)Zeus ( he looks like he color of a stormy sky)
3) Glory (RW&B)
4) I like A.T.'s suggestion Solarius


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

PinkBetta264 said:


> oh my goodness..what beautiful boys!!
> 1) Woodstock( he reminds me of a tie die shirt)
> 2)Zeus ( he looks like he color of a stormy sky)
> 3) Glory (RW&B)
> 4) I like A.T.'s suggestion Solarius


Where does woodstock come from? Lol 
And I am definitely taking your suggestions for the 2nd one I love the name Zeus for him


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, I've literaly sat for hours just looking at the betta on aqua bid xD


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Jessabell said:


> Lol, I've literaly sat for hours just looking at the betta on aqua bid xD



Oh me too I'm the worst!!! I check it like 5 times a day lol


----------

